# Uk citizen wanting to marry us citizen please help!!



## HannahD (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello, I'd be REALLY grateful if you could help me!! I am a UK citizen and my boyfriend is a US citizen, we have been together for 3 years and he has been visiting the UK regularly. In September I am visiting the U.S for a couple of weeks and we would really like to get married but all the rules and everything is getting me down and I'm really confused!! 

Is it possible for me to travel to the U.S as a normal tourist and marry him? If so can I then return to the UK when my stay is complete? I have a job and university course to get back to so I would never be able to stay in the U.S. After we are married, will i be able to enter the U.S and him the U.K again (just to visit)? because on websites I have been reading they say that I would not be allowed to enter because they would think i was intending on staying. This is not the case because my boyfriend will be moving to the UK instead when I am old enough to apply for a spouse visa (i am only 20) It's just that I'm worried that if we are married we will not be granted permission to visit each other until we file for a spouse visa because the Immigration officials in either country would be suspicious. Sorry if I've rambled and asked too many questions, I just really need some help and guidance. Would really appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

HannahD said:


> Hello, I'd be REALLY grateful if you could help me!! I am a UK citizen and my boyfriend is a US citizen, we have been together for 3 years and he has been visiting the UK regularly. In September I am visiting the U.S for a couple of weeks and we would really like to get married but all the rules and everything is getting me down and I'm really confused!!
> 
> Is it possible for me to travel to the U.S as a normal tourist and marry him? If so can I then return to the UK when my stay is complete? I have a job and university course to get back to so I would never be able to stay in the U.S. After we are married, will i be able to enter the U.S and him the U.K again (just to visit)? because on websites I have been reading they say that I would not be allowed to enter because they would think i was intending on staying. This is not the case because my boyfriend will be moving to the UK instead when I am old enough to apply for a spouse visa (i am only 20) It's just that I'm worried that if we are married we will not be granted permission to visit each other until we file for a spouse visa because the Immigration officials in either country would be suspicious. Sorry if I've rambled and asked too many questions, I just really need some help and guidance. Would really appreciate it. Thank you


You have grasped the situation well and have described some of the issues involved.

First, yes you can just enter US as a visitor and get married - no special visa required. Just ask your US boyfriend to check up on local regulations. Some require extra paperwork and/or blood test. You can then return to UK while your new husband stays in the US until you reach 21. 

Now about visiting each other after you are married. You are correct in stressing the need to allay the suspicions of immigration staff about your hidden intentions - to live long-term, to work and settle illegally. So you need to have convincing supporting evidence that your trip is no more than a visit. You will need, among other things, a letter from your employer or course leader that you are expected back by a certain date. Enough funds of your own to pay for all your expenses of travel and of stay (recent bank statements), plus a sponsoring letter from a host where applicable. And keep each visit relatively short - no more than a few weeks rather than a few months, with a fixed-date return ticket. If pressed, be honest and say you are doing this until you are old enough for a settlement visa to be issued to your husband.


----------



## HannahD (Mar 31, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You have grasped the situation well and have described some of the issues involved.
> 
> First, yes you can just enter US as a visitor and get married - no special visa required. Just ask your US boyfriend to check up on local regulations. Some require extra paperwork and/or blood test. You can then return to UK while your new husband stays in the US until you reach 21.
> 
> Now about visiting each other after you are married. You are correct in stressing the need to allay the suspicions of immigration staff about your hidden intentions - to live long-term, to work and settle illegally. So you need to have convincing supporting evidence that your trip is no more than a visit. You will need, among other things, a letter from your employer or course leader that you are expected back by a certain date. Enough funds of your own to pay for all your expenses of travel and of stay (recent bank statements), plus a sponsoring letter from a host where applicable. And keep each visit relatively short - no more than a few weeks rather than a few months, with a fixed-date return ticket. If pressed, be honest and say you are doing this until you are old enough for a settlement visa to be issued to your husband.


Hi, thank you very much for that information, I thought that would be the case. I'm assuming the same applies for him if he wants to visit me here? If we do these things can I be almost postive that we will be allowed entry? It seems like doing things the legal way is more trouble that doing it illegally! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

HannahD said:


> Hi, thank you very much for that information, I thought that would be the case. I'm assuming the same applies for him if he wants to visit me here? If we do these things can I be almost postive that we will be allowed entry? It seems like doing things the legal way is more trouble that doing it illegally! I really appreciate your help!


I'm afraid there is no such thing as guaranteed entry when immigration is concerned. So much depends on the officer that you happen to meet, whether they give you grief or let you through with a nod and a smile. By doing things the right way, by being upfront and carrying supporting evidence, you both have the best chance of hassle-free passage, but it's just that - a chance and not certainty. Both countries can deny entry to aliens if the officer concerned thinks it's appropriate (usually with the agreement of their superiors/supervisors).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a thought, Hannah, but why the big rush to get married right now? It will only complicate matters for you to visit each other if you're living apart but married for a year or two until you turn 21 and can sponsor him for a spouse visa for the UK.

If you're not married, it will be easier to come and go for visits (as long as they aren't overly long) and you can truthfully say you're visiting "a friend" or even your "fiancé" for a couple of weeks, as long as you can show that you have to return back home - for school or work or whatever. Once you're visiting your spouse, the assumption is that you're going to be looking to stay.

Gives you both a bit more time to save up for the sponsorship side of the visa and may save you both some hassle at immigration.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## HannahD (Mar 31, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just a thought, Hannah, but why the big rush to get married right now? It will only complicate matters for you to visit each other if you're living apart but married for a year or two until you turn 21 and can sponsor him for a spouse visa for the UK.
> 
> If you're not married, it will be easier to come and go for visits (as long as they aren't overly long) and you can truthfully say you're visiting "a friend" or even your "fiancé" for a couple of weeks, as long as you can show that you have to return back home - for school or work or whatever. Once you're visiting your spouse, the assumption is that you're going to be looking to stay.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for all of the advice  I think I've decided that we are going to wait until when I am established in a career and then it will be a much easier process of getting a spouse visa, because by that time I will have a good income and we will both have savings. In the meantime I can spend summers in the states and we can try to enjoy our lives before we become hamsters in a wheel like life is! I really appreciate all of your time and help


----------

